# Looking for a striper charter



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Interested in a resonable priced charter for october for stripers. Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Baran - I'm not much into boat fishing [although my brother has a quite nice vessel] but there is a local fishing mag ' The Fisherman' that has a ton of ads for charters. If you cant get the mag email your mailing address and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I suggest that you look for a boat up around Raritan Bay/Sandy Hook. That is where you will find the best action hands down. The Fisherman is the place to look.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

As stated by the Duke and Fordcrew, the Fisherman is a good resource.

Here are a couple of referrals. (Boats I've been on and had a positive experience).

From North to South:

Atlantic Highlands, The Mi-Jo:
Mi-Jo is a big boat but it is not a party / head boat. They will do a charter for any sized party from 1 to 100. If you book this boat you are essentially committing to a party of at least 15 (price wise that is) It's a terrific boat with a good crew and good captains (Owner/Capt Mike does the day trips, Capt. Frank does the night trips).

Point Pleasant:
The Canyon Runner: The Canyon Runner will be full speed into off shore tuna trips, but they mix in striper trips (up to six people) more and more as you get into November: This is a first class operation. The boat is immaculate. I've only fished on it 1 time, but Capt Phil and the crew were great. On a night when just about every other tuna charter was getting skunked Capt. Phil was able to put us on fish (we boated 5).

I have’nt checked prices in a while, but I would figure a mid week trip would be around $700-750. Weekend day trip would push you over a Grand.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Thanks for th info.*

Fordcrew was nice enough to send me a mag with quite a few ads for charters. All these years I thought that only Chevy Guys were good guys, was I wrong. 

Thanks for all the info. 

Rich


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

What area do you want to head out of? In south jersey, I have several recommendations, from $75/person on open boat trips, to $40/person partyboat trips to $400 and up 6-person private charters.

Cape May Rips area, Cape May County fishing holes.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

If ya want to fish the CM rips I definately suggest you fish with the guys on the Ugly Mug. They know their stuff. I have fished with them for tuna and giant seabass and was not dissapointed. Stripers are their specialty and they have tournament wins to prove it. Any of the open boat trips that Eric suggests would be a good bet too. Never fished on any of the boats that run those trips, but some of my buds have.


----------

